# TOXIC plants



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a list of TOXIC plants.
Please feel free to add what you know to the list. 

Amaryllis
Andromeda
Avocado
Azalea
Baneberry
Bean Plant
Belladonna
Bird of Paradise
Black Locust
Bleeding Heart
Boxwood
Braken Fern
Bulb Flowers
Buttercup
Caladium
Cherry Tree
Chestnut Tree
Clematis
Clover
Coffee Plants
Coral Plant
Cowslip
Crownvetch
Daffodil
Daphne
Marigold
Delphinium
Dieffenbachia
Elderberry
Elephant Ear
Euonymus
Felt Plant
Ficus
Firethorn
Flame Tree
Four O' Clocks
Holly
Foxglove
Heliotrope
Honeysuckle
Iris
Ivy
Jasmine
Hyacinth
Hydrangea
Jerusalem Cherry
Jimsonweed
Juniper*
May Apple
Milkweed
Mistletoe
Mock Orange
Monkshood
Morning Glory
Mountain Laurel
Mushrooms
Narcissus
Nectarine Trees
Nettles
Nightshade
Nutmeg
Oak Trees
Oleander
Peach Tree
Periwinkle
Philodendron
Poinsettia
Poison Ivy
Poison Oak
Pigweed
Plum Trees
Poison Sumac
Pokeweed
Potato Plants
Pothos
Privet Hedge
Prune Trees
Purple Seabane
Ranunculus
Red Maple
Rhubarb Leaves
Rhododendrons
Rubber Plant
Sandbox Tree
Shamrocks
Skunk Cabbage
Snowdrop
Sweet Pea
Sorrel
Spurges
Tobacco
Vetch
Wattle
White Cedar
Trumpet Vines
Tomato Plants
Wisteria
Wild Sunflowers
White Cedar Tree
Yews


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good list


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

By eucalyptus - dried i assume that means dried and treated for things like potpuri (sp?), because eucalyptus is usually considered safe (both branches and leaves).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> By eucalyptus - dried i assume that means dried and treated for things like potpuri (sp?), because eucalyptus is usually considered safe (both branches and leaves).


You know something, I was wondering about that too. I know for sure eucalyptus is safe and I have to assume they meant treated eucalyptus (like the ones they sell here for decoration). Mine have real dried branches in their cage now (from Anna!) and they love it. I edited the list..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I edited the list..


That should save some confusion, i would think that it's common sense not to let your tiel eat potpourri or anything treated anyway.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> i would think that it's common sense not to let your tiel eat potpourri or anything treated anyway.


I hope so.


----------

